# A dozen nice Whiting



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

All were 12 inches or bigger. A couple of 18 inch fish. Left at 3:30. Cold wind.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very good breakfast !!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones there Doc !


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Good day Brownfisher ! I have to get so dressed up for this cold weather that it is a struggle to move my arms. Your example inspires me to go on across the bridge and wet a line.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent. :thumbup:

But I'm waiting for warmer days. :yes:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fishing Grandpa said:


> Good day Brownfisher ! I have to get so dressed up for this cold weather that it is a struggle to move my arms. Your example inspires me to go on across the bridge and wet a line.


Well, I gave it up at 3:30. The fish were really biting, but I let a NW wind make a sissy out of me and I headed to the house!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry for sure.
enjoy, thanks for sharing, & catch 'em up.


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

I was out on the Pensacola Beach side yesterday and couldn't catch a whiting to save my life. Were, about 5 of us out there and the whiting all conspired to leave the area and go find you. Nice catch.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! very few of our whiting in Tx get that big. at least around Galveston.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

wflgator said:


> What were you using for bait?


 Shrimp. Had some warm weather bites, but they liked the shrimp.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

smooth move said:


> Wow! very few of our whiting in Tx get that big. at least around Galveston.


The same where I fish at. My PB is 16". Yall got some nice ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

stc1993 said:


> smooth move said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! very few of our whiting in Tx get that big. at least around Galveston.
> ...


 We have small ones, too and sometimes that is all you catch. I may have fattened some up by regularly feeding them shrimp!


----------

